# Weird hunting dreams anyone?



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

I can tell the season is close. I had a dream i was in my stand texting and a 12pt walked in front of me, i didnt even have a arrow in my bow yet. The buck starts running in circles, stops broadside and boom i got em.....just then a 8pt walks in and i decided to take him too. After getting out of my stand i find out that its july not october and then the bucks came back to life and run off......what a night lol cant wait only a week till the youth hunt. Anyone else been havin weird huntin dreams??


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a dream the other night that I had a big buck right in front of me and I couldn't get my string to budge at all. The next day I went and made sure I could comfortably pull my bow back haha


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't hunt yet and this might not be a hunting dream but I had a dream about all the deer turning into carnivores and eating people..............


----------



## CartertheArcher (Nov 10, 2019)

I had one dream that I was in my stand and mountain lions started to climb the tree


----------

